# ross goose



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I am looking for a manichan for a ross goose were can i find. What are some good catalogs that have waterfowl mounting supplies.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Here are links to a couple big taxidermy supplies I am sure there are a lot more you can do a yahoo or google search and find them.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock

WASCO
http://www.taxidermy.com/

Van *****
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

There are several good places to buy bodies, but I think that Research Manikins has the best waterfowl bodies...The Stephan S. series. Most species have 2-3 different sizes to choose from, where other catalog's...You are stuck with what they got! If your not going to make them yourself...I would go with that!


----------

